# New <3 for black cats



## LaylaBB (Jan 2, 2011)

I've always been partial to non-black cats - I owned a beautiful blond medium haired domestic in college and a dilute tortie presently. On a recent trip to the humane society to make another adoption, I read the signs about black cats being statistically less desired by adopters. This struck me and, wanting to rescue the most in-need of cats, I decided to try to find a black adult kitty and brought home Bianca. 

I wanted to share just how happy I am with my choice! Not only does Bianca's hair blend very well with my black pants of choice for work  but she is one of the most beautiful cats! When it's evening time in the house and I look at her, I can only see her silhouette and gorgeous aqua colored eyes. Her black nose and whiskers are striking. I love the little black pads on her feets!

Though she's not a Bombay (I don't think), she reminds me of a little panther. Her coat shimmers in the light and is so lush she's almost regal in appearance.

Anyway, this post is simply to express my new found love for black cats. I wish more people gave them a chance as pets. With some daily brushing, I have found no problems with black fur and lighter colored furniture, clothes, etc.

Pics of my BB to come soon! Anyone else just LOVE black cats?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, they have many fans here. 
I take in whoever shows up! Or in the case of my feral colony, whoever they bring me. 
I have three black cats right now. 

I suppose when it comes to adopting... there are so many beautiful colors to choose from that black cats might get overlooked sometimes.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

*raises hand* I've always loved black cats and always wanted one of my own. Samantha was adopted first, because she chose me (literally!), but Rochelle was there when we were looking the first time. When we went back to the SPCA to adopt a friend for Sammy, I was so happy that my little Rochelle was still there waiting for us, and we snatched her up. She's beautiful, sweet, and cuddly. 

It's too bad that black colored animals always have such a bad rap though. Rochelle, simply because of her color (because her personality is way too sweet for people to overlook!), was at our SPCA for over half a year. I was happy and proud to bring her home and make her a part of my family.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bianca sounds wonderful!

Black cats are very special. Cleo is my empath kitty, knows whem I'm upset/sad/in pain and comforts me. She's also my pillow kitty.

Cinderella was my first cat and I changed the color schemes in my house to match her light fur. So who did I fall in love with as a second kitty? A black cat, of course! :grin:


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

LaylaBB said:


> When it's evening time in the house and I look at her, I can only see her silhouette and gorgeous aqua colored eyes.


Yeah, be careful of that... I swear, Nebbie purposely uses that advantage to play mean tricks on me at night! She has scared me soooo many times by "hiding"!
Usually it's middle of the night, with only a night-lite, and she lays in the shadowy parts when I make a trip to the bathroom or midnight snack, and nearly kill myself (and sometimes even her) tripping over her.
Then one time I actually got to the kitchen unscathed, and noticed some light near the floor. "Oh yeah", I thought "that's that pack of water bottles I need to open up and put away" ....well, the light shining - off the rims of the bottles, I thought - moved! It was Nebbie's eyes, as she was standing in front of the bottles. Scared the snot outta me! LOL

Anyhoo... I've never really been a black cat person. I'd rather have a calico or a gray tabby. I was fostering Nebbie for 2 years, and decided to give up and just keep her.
I think it's the whole "black cats are bad luck" mentality. A'course, to encourage adoption, we try to tell people that in the UK black cats are GOOD luck... rarely works, though.

Never been much for lynx points either, but I ended up with Paizly. And of course I have come to love them both, so very dearly, despite their "imperfect" coloring! LOL


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I <3 black kitties. But, your average kitty bothers my allergies, so I want to get a melanistic Bengal. They look like lovely black kitties under normal light, but in sun light...








So purty.


----------



## lunakatrina (Dec 31, 2010)

I've always loved black cats, whenever I see one I almost instantly fall in love--they had one at the shelter when I went to adopt and he ended up being a good personality match for me so I took him home  

I had no idea they were so hard to adopt out--that's so sad, but when we were at the shelter my mom was saying that she thought I should go for one of the nice quiet black ones with white chests and I teased her about being superstitious...now all she says about him is that he's well-behaved, but he needs to stop picking on her puppy, lol


----------



## LaylaBB (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree that there are SO many beautiful cats to choose from... I have to admit, I was looking for a cool colored kitty when I first went to the HS to adopt. It wasn't until after I spent a few day with Bianca that I began to admire and appreciate how beautiful black cats are!

Lunakatrina - I picked out Bianca for her personality as a black kitty, but was also swayed by a volunteer who said that she didn't understand why BB (my nickname for her) hadn't been adopted out sooner - she was such a sweetie!

Presto - A death sentence? I believe it, and it makes my heart hurt 

Dawn - Haha, I will watch out for her ability to hide in the dark. There's already been a couple of times when I see a "black bundle" on the floor and go to pet it thinking it's BB and turns out it's just my black PJs balled up on the floor.

Raecarrow - Bengals are amazing-looking cats! I should remind my friends who say they can't have a cat because of allergies to look into this fine option.

Marie - my living room colors are based on my dilute tortie colors because they are so striking! Glad I'm not the only one who's decorated based on kitty color!

Time Bandit - it's funny how we choose kitties just as much as they choose us! The few times I have adopted in my life, when people ask how I've chosen I've replied that I "just knew" when I found the right one


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I adore black kitties! Ninja is my first, but won't be my last! What a wonderful kitty he is, he has brought me so much joy! I can't believe no one else wanted him.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, it didn't occur to me that my cat might have gotten a death sentence! I'm so glad I kept Captain Jack the tuxedo cat instead of sending him to the no kill shelter! That's a scary thought. <shudders>

But hurrah! It's nice that you adopted Bianca!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

There are SO many beautiful cats, including black cats, and it is sad that black cats have such a hard time finding homes. It's great that you adopted Bianca. She sounds lovely. Still waiting for pictures (unless I've missed them somewhere).


----------



## LaylaBB (Jan 2, 2011)

Susan - you have not missed. Bianca is a bit camera shy and I want to post a picture that does her justice. I have a very nice picture of her with her back to me. Otherwise, they are very blurry as she tends to move around a lot and turn her head at exactly the wrong moment.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I love black cats! 

Patch (black and white) adopted us when we went looking for our first cat. We had always wanted to get a black cat but fell in love with Patch. 

Three months later, we were looking for a second cat so that Patch would have a friend. We adopted Treize, our first black cat. He is just perfect. We will definitely get another black cat at some point in our life!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

LaylaBB said:


> Susan - you have not missed. Bianca is a bit camera shy and I want to post a picture that does her justice. I have a very nice picture of her with her back to me. Otherwise, they are very blurry as she tends to move around a lot and turn her head at exactly the wrong moment.


I've had good success getting pictures of my skittsh kitty while he is sleeping or just waking up. I am also more successful getting pictures of him when he is with my other camera ham kitty. It is also the fact that you are obscuring your face with a strange looking and sometimes odd sounding device (real or fake shutter noises). I would use the screen on a digital camera and not interpose it in between your face and hers when taking pictures. Also, carrying it around and letting her get used to seeing it in your hand goes a long way. Another thing, turn off the flash and turn up the house lights. Some kitties HATE flashes, imagine how much it hurts their sensitive eyes when it hurts ours so much. Also, get her to associate the camera in your hand and you taking pictures with treats. Finally, continuous shoot mode is your best friend!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I love my black kitty, Forte! He has an extra-awesome personality. I have stepped on him or sat on him a couple of times, though, when the room is dark and he's blended in to the carpet or the dark brown armchair. Usually he opens his eyes when I get close and I get a real surprise when suddenly the chair sprouts two big yellow orbs!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was trying not to step on Cleo last night as I went to close the blinds before turning the lights on, and I was saying, "Don't move, Sweetie, Mommy doesn't want to step on you."

After turning the light on, I discovered that I was talking to a black cloth placemat they had dragged into the living room. :?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

When I walk around in the dark I have learned to do the "black cat shuffle". It is so easy to not see the dark ones. Tweezer has been stepped on a few times and Charlie is such a dark gray that he is in danger, too.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one and he is my first. He is VERY handsome. I really like black cats now too...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight is my black kitty and she turned me from a hard core dog person to a cat person. She's also my first kitty, too. That little cat blessed me with two sons two weeks after I took her in. They weren't black. They were gray and white like their daddy. They, and Midnight, are in my siggy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think black cats have extra special personalities. Ive had two long haired black foster cats for two years. No one will give them a second look. they are both a couple of goof balls. They are sweet as can be. I got them at 12 weeks. I had to give them ringworm baths with add on conditioner for ring worm for 3 months. Not once did they bit or claw me. I keep hoping they will find their special forever home. But they will be with me, a part of my cat family, as long as it takes.


----------



## LaylaBB (Jan 2, 2011)

Rae - tonight I think is going to be photo shoot time! Thanks for the tips. I wish I had continuous shoot mode.

Luvkitties - I too have been converted  and have a feeling I'm going to be bee-lining to the black cats at the HS when I go to visit.

Marie, Paperback, and Katlover - too funny! I'm going to use the phrase "black cat shuffle." I already read about the "sock of friendship" when acclimating kitties to each other. I've learned so much on this forum!!! This is random, but BB reminds me of that dragon in the cartoon "how to train your pet dragon," because all you can see a lot of the time are eyes. I was considering naming BB after that dragon because of the similarity, but the dragon is named "Toothless" I think and I couldn't bear to give my lady such a name.

Kobster - I love the name Ninja. I did consider it when BB was nameless for a while. 

My4 - CUUUUUTE!

Mitts&Tess - I'm so thankful for wonderful fosters like you who are really dedicated to helping out these beautiful animals find their forever homes. 

To everyone else - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I love my little Salem! I got him because of hearing that about black cats being the hardest to adopt out. He is my little shadow and sleeps in the bed at my feet with me and follows me around everywhere. I love how his eyes stand out so much! I do have the same problem of accidentally stepping on him in the dark though. I have only done it twice and that was back when I first got him so I think I am getting better at remembering to look out for him when I'm in a darker lit room.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh I have always been a fan of the black cat. I can say it is likely because I LOVE black leopards and always wished I could have one as a pet. Because I respect wild animals too much I would never want to own one so my trade in is black cats which are just small domesticated lions, tigers, cheetahs, and leopards. So here I am two black cats strong. I could never find anything more beautiful in the world than a black cat with moonlight yellow eyes looking up at you. They have a real mystical and magical air about them. All the legend and lore behind them make them in my mind the best color ever next to calico’s of course.


----------

